
Is eBook publishing pricing killing libraries? - citizenkeen
https://twitter.com/kidsilkhaze/status/1115293506946387968
======
cmurf
I agree. Ebooks permit and encourage an obscenity in publishing, a perversion
of the first sale doctrine, with on-going price gouging. The experience is not
better, and isn't worth it.

